# Montreal man accused of terrorist activities knew about local jihadis recruiting



## RackMaster (Jan 23, 2008)

News of the front up here in Canada.  Hopefully not many were recruited or the cells were found.



> *Charkaoui supporters attack report he told CSIS about jihad recruiting*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Wednesday, January 23, 2008 |  6:58 PM ET   *
> 
> ...


----------

